# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Five Guys

## Matt

So I submitted feedback about a Five Guys store I visited in St. Louis last month and also asked when we might be getting a store here.  Today, the GM of that store got back to me:




> I've heard that the district has been bought and you may see a store somewhere there around the 2nd quarter of next year.


Hopefully this turns out to be true.  They've had massive expansion in the last few years, with stores in some 40 states (including stores in Wichita and Dallas).  It'll be nice to get one here.  Their burgers and fries are out of control!

----------


## bluedogok

They have opened up here in Austin in the last year. I have been less than impressed with the ones here but every market and even stores within a market can be different.

----------


## Celebrator

It was my favorite burger when I lived in Orlando, but living here...we don't really need Five Guys.  We have so many other LOCAL places that have a good burger that we just don't need a Five Guys.  I confirmed this when I was in St. Louis in the Spring and decided to go to Five Guys since I had not been to one in about a year since leaving Florida, and I thought it was so-so.  I decided that our selections here are great for a burger fix. For me, between RePUBlic and Flat Tire, I'm all set.  

Besides, it so much better to support locally-based businesses, I know that franchise owners are local, but the business is not based here.  Support Okla.-owned, operated, and based restaurants first and we'll develop a richer small business environment and a more solid local economy.  

We were stuck in chain city being in Orlando (I was told that they are so popular there because families on vacation want familiar restaurants that they know their kids will eat at) and now we have so many great local restaurants from which to choose.  We love it!

----------


## ljbab728

I agree.  It's fine if a new chain to our area wants to open here and it's great if it's successful.  We aren't, however, lacking in good choices for both local and chain restaurants that offer very good burgers.  No one place can please everone but we aren't underserved.

----------


## Matt

Sounds like a couple less people in line ahead of me.  Sweet.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Five Guys really is overrated. I had them in Florida this summer, I had to pay $20 for me and my aunt to eat lunch. And for the amount of food we got (2 burgers with fries and drinks), was Burger King quality. Super small patties and not much mass for the price.

I rather go to Nic's for $25.

----------


## Steve

Heck, for $25 you could feed four people at Nic's.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

My point exactly, Steve. I don't know why the cult following at five guy's....it's expensive fast food -- taste, size, and quality.

----------


## HOT ROD

ya, I tried them here in Seattle and I wasn't impressed. 

I think it is mainly hype because President Obama likes them. Maybe they are different in DC/Chicago, but I was not impressed with what they offered here.

Nevertheless, I hope OKC gets one just so they are there. I think OKC should have one of everything, as a big city. If nothing else, just so there are choices and variety - and also 'comforts' for people visiting. ....

----------


## metro

> Heck, for $25 you could feed four people at Nic's.


Five guys won't cost $25 for two people. You cold easily feed a fam of four on that at 5 guys. He was prob at Disney world or some touristy area

----------


## SkyWestOKC

No, I was in Gainesville, FL. I am not kidding, the price was $18.93 after tax for two people to eat a very light meal. I was hungry by the time I got back to the house (30 mins away). Maybe the one you go to costs less.

----------


## Steve

Metro, I just checked out the menu for the Dallas restaurant. A cheeseburger, regular order fries and a medium drink cost $9.97 before taxes. Sounds like SkyWest nailed it on cost.

----------


## Matt

I think my buddy and I got out of there for just under $20, I think it was, last month in St. Louis.  Two burgers, two fries, two drinks.  So yeah, it's not exactly the McDonald's Dollar Menu.  And their regular burgers are double-patties, their singles are cheaper.  Thing is, a regular (small) order of fries is under $3 and they give you a ton of them--enough for two people, maybe even three.  If we had known how many fries they give you we just would have split an order--that would have brought it down to maybe $16 or so, which isn't too far from what you might pay for a similar order at, say, Johnnie's for example.  But yeah, not the cheapest place around.

Taste and portion size are subjective.  For me, it was one of the best fast food burgers I've ever had, and the cajun fries were easily the best fries I've ever had, even though I probably just liked them because Obama likes them.  And it was more than enough food to fill me up for the rest of the day.

(Free peanuts while you wait for your order, too.)




> Heck, for $25 you could feed four people at Nic's.


Not on a Saturday afternoon, you couldn't.

----------


## Easy180

Is it a similar format to Red Robin or more like Steak n Shake?

----------


## Matt

Between the two, I'd say it's closer to Steak 'n Shake, but without the waiters, and with better food.

Ordering process is more-similar to Johnnie's, though, but in a more typical fast-food setting.  Go to the counter, place your order, go sit down, they call you up when it's ready.  Only they have a really limited menu--pretty much just burgers, fries, and hot dogs is all they do.

Also very similar to In-N-Out, if you've ever been to one of those.  Very similar.

----------


## progressiveboy

I personally like Five Guys and I feel like you pay for what you get! Great fries that are fresh, not frozen, burgers are quite tasty at Five Guys. I live near the Five Guys at the Galleria in Dallas, and it is "always" packed with people. The quality is very good and I feel the prices are good for the "quality" you get. Lots of competition in Dallas, as In-N-Out is now opening in the DFW area.

----------


## mugofbeer

We have them here in Denver and of that genre of burger places, they are the best IMO.  Their fries are out of this world and their burgers are great for the money.  STAY FAR FAR AWAY IF YOU HAVE PEANUT ALLERGIES, THOUGH.....

----------


## metro

> Is it a similar format to Red Robin or more like Steak n Shake?


not like either, but if you'd have to compare, it's closer to Steak N Shake with more of a diner, plain brown bag, no marketing gimmicks, no frills place with higher quality ingredients.

----------


## Easy180

Sounds like my kinda place then...I'm all for good burgers and fries chain or no chain

----------


## Edmond Earl

9 or 10 dollars for a burger, fry and drink sounds like all the places around the metro.  Doesn't sound high to me.

----------


## Edmond Earl

> Heck, for $25 you could feed four people at Nic's.


I've been to Nics many times and you can't feed four people on 25 dollars.

----------


## Stew

Five Guys Burgers remind me of In-N-Out burgers. Really awesome stuff. I hope we do get one here.

----------


## PennyQuilts

We used to go to Five Guys when we lived in Virginia.  The deal, for those that don't know, is that you get to add any of a long, long list of fixins' included in the base cost.  For the same price, you can get a plain cheeseburger or one that is loaded up with bacon, mushrooms, jalopenas, onions, grilled onions, tomatoes, blah, blah, blah.  The burgers are good but we have ones in the OKC area that are just as good for less money.  They are fresh, too, which is great.  I LOVED the fries, did I mention that?  They didn't sell onion rings, unfortunately.  

That being said, they were quite pricey and I always felt like I'd spent way too much for what I got.  Except those fries.  Where we lived, it was worth it to go because there weren't any decent burger joints.  Here, there are quite a few that cost less.  

But the fries.  Go for the fries.

----------


## Matt

I'm going back up to St. Louis again next week.  I'm planning on bringing back enough Five Guys' burgers and fries to last me until the one here in town opens up next year.

----------


## Matt

Sitting in a Five Guys right now.  $9.44 total for a single-patty cheeseburger, small fries, and a small drink.

And they have Mr. Pibb from the fountain, too.  Oh, snap.

----------


## jmarkross

An *In-and-Out Burger* would be nice in this area...great French Fries too...

----------


## USAF

> Sitting in a Five Guys right now.  $9.44 total for a single-patty cheeseburger, small fries, and a small drink.
> 
> And they have Mr. Pibb from the fountain, too.  Oh, snap.


  That's the problem with the price...Since the patties are small, I need a double and want to add bacon and regular, if not a large drink and fries. We're now pushing $15-$20.  I can go to any other chain and get a better bacon burger with fries and a drink for usually around $12 total.  I'll explain the differences below.




> not like either, but if you'd have to compare, it's closer to Steak N Shake with more of a diner, plain brown bag, no marketing gimmicks, no frills place with higher quality ingredients.


Couldn't agree more.  Five guys uses supermarket quality meat, which they don't freeze, smash it as thin as Whooper patty loosing precious juices and only OVERcook it to well done.   Luckily the burgers are excessively high in fat, OVER 50% FAT or they'd be dried out.  A regular hamburger is 700 calories, 400 is from fat.  http://www.fiveguys.net/files/files/...lInfo_2009.pdf  It's also cooked on a griddle which retains more fat than on an grill grate where the fat can freely drip away from the patty.

Any of the chains such as Outback, TGIFs, Chilies or even Red Robin use thick patties which they give you a choice of how you like it cooked.  IMO, I rather save some money, have a thicker/juicier patty with less fat by skipping Five Guys.

----------


## Matt

> That's the problem with the price...Since the patties are small, I need a double and want to add bacon and regular, if not a large drink and fries. We're now pushing $15-$20.  I can go to any other chain and get a better bacon burger with fries and a drink for usually around $12 total.  I'll explain the differences below.


That's cool if you don't like their burgers for whatever reason, but you're a little off on the price.  One hamburger (double-patty) with bacon, one large fry, one large drink comes out to $12.67 at the store I visited.  They only have two sizes for fries* and drinks so small = regular.  There is no medium.  Free refills on drinks so there's no real reason to get a large, but make the 20-cent splurge if you must.

As far as fries go, it's been mentioned, but they give you a ton of them.  They fill the fry cup and dump a bunch more into the bag.  Last week, I needed help finishing my small/regular order, and even then I still felt like I ate too much.  A large order would no doubt be too much for even the fattest of fatties.

And speaking of fat, if you're that concerned about too much of it on your burger, you might think twice before ordering more fries:



Yikes.

*Was not aware they offered just the one serving of fries as it's not been on any of the menus that I've seen.  I'll definitely ask about it the next time I go.

----------


## SoonerBob

Don't know if this has been posted, but according to the Five Guys website, they are putting in a store at 19th Street and Telephone Road.

----------


## Matt

Coming to 19th Street and Telephone Road in Moore according to Five Guys' store locator.

That makes two whole reasons to ever step foot in the town of Moore.  Until the next one opens up in OKC proper, that is.  Then it's back down to one.

----------


## jbkrems

Yeah, there will be both Five Guys and Genghis Grill in Moore.

----------


## cdbthunder

> Don't know if this has been posted, but according to the Five Guys website, they are putting in a store at 19th Street and Telephone Road.


Yep see the " Lots east and west of Carl's Jr. " thread.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> It was my favorite burger when I lived in Orlando, but living here...we don't really need Five Guys.  We have so many other LOCAL places that have a good burger that we just don't need a Five Guys.  I confirmed this when I was in St. Louis in the Spring and decided to go to Five Guys since I had not been to one in about a year since leaving Florida, and I thought it was so-so.  I decided that our selections here are great for a burger fix. For me, between RePUBlic and Flat Tire, I'm all set.  
> 
> Besides, it so much better to support locally-based businesses, I know that franchise owners are local, but the business is not based here.  Support Okla.-owned, operated, and based restaurants first and we'll develop a richer small business environment and a more solid local economy.  
> 
> We were stuck in chain city being in Orlando (I was told that they are so popular there because families on vacation want familiar restaurants that they know their kids will eat at) and now we have so many great local restaurants from which to choose.  We love it!


Orlando has about 20x the amount of local places compared to OKC   there is no reason to ever go to a chain place there ..

----------


## Celebrator

That is not what we found at all.  We lived down on the WDW side of town, so perhaps that is why we felt that way.  Anyhow, we love the selection of restaurants here overall much,much better

----------


## Jesseda

forget 5 guys burgers, we needa in-n-out pronto

----------


## metro

> forget 5 guys burgers, we needa in-n-out pronto


forget all the burger joints, let's just eat raw meat and go carpaccio style.....

----------


## blangtang

Had a five guys burger in fargo ND during the OU-Texas game.  it was a messy thing to eat.  i would call it average quality.  Got it to go so i've got no idea what the in store atmosphere is like.  How bout that, Fargo ND has a five guys before OKC.  They also have a Space Aliens http://www.spacealiens.com/front.php restaurant and a Taco Johns or twelve.  Not sure who ends up ahead all said and done...

----------


## Rover

I've been a 5 G fan a long time, frequenting them in Washington DC and NYC.  Contrary to some reporting here, burgers are well sized and delicious and average prices.  Fries are plentiful, good and also cheap.  All meat and potatoes high quality and fresh...no frozen.

I'd always rather frequent a local, but if others don't step up, I am glad 5 G is coming.

----------


## metro

> Had a five guys burger in fargo ND during the OU-Texas game.  it was a messy thing to eat.  i would call it average quality.  Got it to go so i've got no idea what the in store atmosphere is like.  How bout that, Fargo ND has a five guys before OKC.  They also have a Space Aliens http://www.spacealiens.com/front.php restaurant and a Taco Johns or twelve.  Not sure who ends up ahead all said and done...


Edmond used to have a Taco Johns, but agree with the last thing you said.

----------


## progressiveboy

> I've been a 5 G fan a long time, frequenting them in Washington DC and NYC.  Contrary to some reporting here, burgers are well sized and delicious and average prices.  Fries are plentiful, good and also cheap.  All meat and potatoes high quality and fresh...no frozen.
> 
> I'd always rather frequent a local, but if others don't step up, I am glad 5 G is coming.


 I agree with your assessment! 5G size of their burgers are nice sized fresh cut fries and the prices are good for the amount and quality one gets.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

the new brochure shows them located next to zios, gamestop, etc.  any time table on this?

http://www.priceedwards.com/files/fl...Park-flyer.pdf

----------


## Pete

Their website shows a "coming soon" location on 19th street in Moore.

They have just opened a location near me in California.  My East Coast friends raved about it but I found it disappointing.

Very similar to In-n-Out (simple menu and fresh ingredients) but much more expensive.  Probably double the cost of In-n-Out.  However, the do allow unlimited add-ons to your burger, and there are many.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

ive been to a few in texas, and i loved it.  either way, im glad the metro is getting another option.

----------


## mfaulkn

I eat it here in GA and love it.

----------


## sdgrady1917

Has anyone heard if Five Guys Burgers and Fries is coming to Moore?

----------


## Easy180

Going in this year on 19th and Telephone

----------


## rcjunkie

So in 1/2 mile you'll have McDonalds, Carl Jrs, Braums, Burger King, Whataburger, Jack-in-the Box and now Five Guys, I expect the new Heart center on I-240 to get very busy.

----------


## Easy180

Definitely need some more full blown restaurants instead of more fast food...Can still squeeze in a Bueno thank you

----------


## Jersey Boss

Always room for a roach coach to park somewhere.

----------


## Thunder

Wouldn't it be nice to have a McD on the top floor of the Devon Tower?  There could be a huge McD double arch on top. :-O

----------


## metro

No thanks

----------


## Andrew4OU

I might be wrong, but I think I heard rumors about a Zio's and an Outback coming to this area as well? Anyway, I absolutely LOVE Five Guys.  I had it for the first time in DC last year.  Closest ones are in the DFW area.  I believe Norman is also getting one in the UNP.

----------


## kawititnow

Andrew, I had heard that same rumor a while back and was really hoping it would happen. The Outback rumor was a bust and last I heard was Zio's was going in the UNP in Norman across from the Target.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Wouldn't it be nice to have a McD on the top floor of the Devon Tower?  There could be a huge McD double arch on top. :-O


You did NOT write that.

----------


## Jesseda

The mcds arch is a classy thought , but i think we need it to be a kfc on the top floor, with a a big spinning bucket of chicken on top of the building..

----------


## Thunder

> The mcds arch is a classy thought , but i think we need it to be a kfc on the top floor, with a a big spinning bucket of chicken on top of the building..


There is still room for that with KFC on the 2nd floor. :-)

----------


## Easy180

Five Guys has their Now Hiring sign up

Shouldn't be too much longer til we can try out a 2,000 calorie burger and fries combo

----------


## osu cowboy

Ate a Five Guys at Arizona State campus last week. Regular burger has two patties, cheese, and whatever else you want. That with fries(lots) and a drink, $11.00

Good burger, not for those w/cholesterol issues!

----------


## jbrown84

This is a great addition.  Five Guys is waaaay better than In-N-Out!

----------


## Spartan

> Wouldn't it be nice to have a McD on the top floor of the Devon Tower?  There could be a huge McD double arch on top. :-O


This is one of your better ideas.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Five Guys has their Now Hiring sign up
> 
> Shouldn't be too much longer til we can try out a 2,000 calorie burger and fries combo


Five Guys opens on the 14th ..

----------


## 94GTStang

Snapped a quick picture the other day leaving my favorite fast food place (ChickenX)
I'm pumped for Five Guys  :Big Grin:

----------


## kawititnow

> Five Guys opens on the 14th ..


14th of what?

----------


## Thunder

> 14th of what?


May.  The current month is May.

----------


## kawititnow

WOW... Open the 14th of May that's in less than 2 weeks... I didn't think it was that far along. 
Cool!!

----------


## 94GTStang

Got the sign up!

----------


## Brett

5 Guys Burgers is coming to Moore, OK. 19th St and Telephone Rd. is where it will be located.

----------


## metro

Announced last October:

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=23366&page=1

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Saw that today. Looks good. Too bad, as I have said before, it's overpriced. Might stop in every now and then, though.

----------


## Pete

It is expensive...  Over $9 just for a cheeseburger, fries and drink.

But, their standard burger is two patties, so you can get their "little" one for a dollar less.  And the serving portion of regular fries is gigantic; easily split between two people.  But if you're just buying for yourself, you don't have the option of a smaller order and smaller price.


They just opened one down the street from me and I was completely underwhelmed.  The one advantage is that a big variety of toppings is included in the price (bacon is extra), but I've always thought the best burgers don't need to be smothered with other things.  Also, I didn't think their fries were anything special.


Here's a menu from a location in Kansas, so pricing should be similar:

----------


## SkyWestOKC

When I went to one in Florida, the basic burger, fries, and drinks for my Aunt and I was around $20.

I suppose this might be a good place to take a date for a non-dining (i.e. fast food) experience, but don't want to take her to McDonald's. It's expensive fast food.

----------


## blangtang

+1 for Metro

----------


## Brett

My bad. I performed a search on "5 Guys" before posting but that's what I get for trusting a search engine.

----------


## BoulderSooner

opens on the 14th of this month

----------


## ljbab728

> My bad. I performed a search on "5 Guys" before posting but that's what I get for trusting a search engine.


Don't feel bad, Brett.  It happens often here and people will always be happy to point it out to you.  LOL
Thanks for your imput anyway.

----------


## Steve



----------


## remy11

okay I'm trying to figure out why everyone is whining about the price. Have you been to Carl's Jr. lately? I paid almost 9 dollars for a regular meal there the other day. Small fries and drink. So I think this is reasonable. I swear, everyone looks for something to complain about

----------


## Ginkasa

I wouldn't say everyone looks for something to complain about.  That implies its always the same people complaining.  I think its more that there are always going to be some people who find something wrong.  What I mean in, not everybody is going to the same things.  There is always going to be someone who doesn't like whatever is being discussed (or at least can find some fault with it). 

I also think that posts/comments that someone agrees with become uninteresting pretty quickly.  So, if you think positively about something you're more likely to sort of skip over those positive comments.  They don't say anything you don't already know and it constantly replying "I agree" doesn't make for interesting discussion.  The negatives comments that you disagree with, though, will ping you louder and more often.  You don't like the implication, intended or not, that your opinion may be invalid or incorrect; who wants to be contradicted or told they don't know what they're talking about?  So, you pay more attention to those negative posts.

Those are my thoughts, anyway.  Also, all the "you"s in there are meant in a general "you" sense and not intended to refer to anyone specifically.

----------


## kevinpate

Thanks Steve!

----------


## bluedogok

If you want a cheap burger, go to McDonald's or Sonic, if you want something else then go somewhere else. I eat everything from McDonald's to a $15 burger at Bartlett's (like Charleston's, formerly a Houston's here in Austin) and the Bartlett's burger is by far one of the best in town. If you are that concerned about spending $6.00 instead of $9.00 there are plenty of cheaper options out there. I for one don't expect the same meal for $10.00 that I expect out of a $5.00 meal. 

Quit whining about the cost of something and go somewhere else if it is out of your budget.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I'm a person who respects value. A small burger for $9.00+? Sure it's a double, but the patty is the size of a McDouble from McDonald's. I pay a premium price for items which I see a value to. For the same exact price, I can get a large burger from outback (or anywhere really), one side, and a coke. And I will be full. Or I can get a small McDouble from Five Guys, a side, and a drink for $9. And be hungry walking out the door. Terrible value. 

Price isn't the factor, it's the satisfaction of the value I am receiving. For $9.00 I better have an 8oz burger, nice side of fries, and a coke. Not a Burger King quality meal.

----------


## Thunder

McD uses cheap meat.  Not sure what kind they use.  Not real burger meat.

Five Guys, I will bet they use real burger meat and that its thicker.

----------


## mcca7596

That's the smartest thing you've ever said Thunder.

----------


## Thunder

> That's the smartest thing you've ever said Thunder.


Thanks, I feel the love. :-D

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Eaten at Five Guys in Florida. Atmosphere was nice. Value was terrible. Did not get my money's worth, even stopped by McDonald's on the way home because I was hungry, disappointed after spending $20 for a fast-food quality burger for a family member and myself, an order of fries, and 2 sodas.

----------


## progressiveboy

> Eaten at Five Guys in Florida. Atmosphere was nice. Value was terrible. Did not get my money's worth, even stopped by McDonald's on the way home because I was hungry, disappointed after spending $20 for a fast-food quality burger for a family member and myself, an order of fries, and 2 sodas.


 I find the value in Five Guys as excellent. The burgers are a nice size with "quality" tasting meat in addition to the toppings you can add at no cost. The fries are "fresh" cut and they give you a "huge" portion. Way to much to finish. I like quality over quantity myself and I feel that five guys is not expensive for what you get. Like others have said, if you do not want to pay for quality then Mickey D's or Burger King may be up other's alley.

----------


## bluedogok

> I'm a person who respects value. A small burger for $9.00+? Sure it's a double, but the patty is the size of a McDouble from McDonald's. I pay a premium price for items which I see a value to. For the same exact price, I can get a large burger from outback (or anywhere really), one side, and a coke. And I will be full. Or I can get a small McDouble from Five Guys, a side, and a drink for $9. And be hungry walking out the door. Terrible value. 
> 
> Price isn't the factor, it's the satisfaction of the value I am receiving. For $9.00 I better have an 8oz burger, nice side of fries, and a coke. Not a Burger King quality meal.


I've eaten a couple of times at the Five Guys here in Austin, it was nothing special to me so even if it was a 6.00 burger there are other places that I would rather go, it doesn't matter how much "value" there is in it to me it just isn't worth it. I have no plans on going back, there are too many other places cheap or expensive that are better here in my opinion.

----------


## silvergrove

> opens on the 14th of this month


That's a lot sooner than I expected!

----------


## Jersey Boss

> It is expensive...  Over $9 just for a cheeseburger, fries and drink.
> 
> But, their standard burger is two patties, so you can get their "little" one for a dollar less.  And the serving portion of regular fries is gigantic; easily split between two people.  But if you're just buying for yourself, you don't have the option of a smaller order and smaller price.
> 
> 
> They just opened one down the street from me and I was completely underwhelmed.  The one advantage is that a big variety of toppings is included in the price (bacon is extra), but I've always thought the best burgers don't need to be smothered with other things.  Also, I didn't think their fries were anything special.
> 
> 
> Here's a menu from a location in Kansas, so pricing should be similar:


2.49 for a cup of fries in what appears to be an 8 oz. cup? I suggest patronizing the local guy, not the chain.

----------


## Thunder

Jersey Boss, I think that is the price for fries itself, which is not expensive.  Don't forget the cost of the cup, employees, and bills. 

As for the burgers, they all should auto include fries anyway.

----------


## Pete

> 2.49 for a cup of fries in what appears to be an 8 oz. cup?


The regular-sized fries are actually a huge serving, as they stuff them into a cup then throw tons more into a bag.

Incidentally, everything they serve is presented in a paper bag.  No distinction between stay and to-go orders.  Also, no drive-through (at least in all the locations I've seen).


And BTW, I didn't intend my previous posts about price to be complaints.  It's just that personally, for the money I prefer other options.  And for about half the price, I still strongly prefer In-n-Out (which I realize is not an option in OK).

Still, lots of people love this place so the best thing to do is give it a try and see for yourself.

----------


## bluedogok

> Also, no drive-through (at least in all the locations I've seen


No drive-thru at the Austin locations that I know of either.





> And BTW, I didn't intend my previous posts about price to be complaints.  It's just that personally, for the money I prefer other options.  And for about half the price, I still strongly prefer In-n-Out (which I realize is not an option in OK).



The Frisco (DFW) In-n-Out recently opened or is supposed to open soon. That would be the closest one.

----------


## Easy180

> No drive-thru at the Austin locations that I know of either.


Looked for one this morning and it doesn't appear to have a drive thru

----------


## metro

I've been to Five Guys in multiple states and never seen a drive thru. It's not their gig. You Moore peeps should quit whining about the prices, if it's too pricey, don't patronize it. As of now, people from all over OKC will be spending tax dollars in Moore because it's the first Five Guys in the metro, and probably the state.

----------


## Easy180

Won't see me complaining...Looking forward to it and like you said even though it's fast food it is nice to land the first one in the metro like Genghis

----------


## Thunder

They don't need a drive-thru... I never heard of people complaining Big Ed's didn't have a drive-thru.

----------


## lake hefner breeze

Not ONE picture of their burgers or other food they serve ANYWHERE on the Five Guys website. 

Bizarre.

----------


## OKC Heel

The best burgers and fries of any national chain and better than most of the really good mom and pop places. I'm almost glad they're not building one too close to my home or office bc fighting off chick fil a is hard enough.

----------


## Rewardsnetwork

I just drove by on my way to Dan McGuinness and they look like they are about to open any minute now. Does anyone know if they are a locally owned franchise or a chain? The company I work for has quite a few of them as customers in other states so that makes me think they are have individual owners but does anyone know if that owners is in Oklahoma? Yes William, I am doing research but I'll also realistically eat at this restaurant probably 10x more than you..lol

----------


## metro

It's a national chain, and the best of the chains IMO and to the guy who posted immediately before you.

----------


## Questor

I don't live in Moore but do plan on trying this place out whenever I am in the neighborhood.  I have never eaten at the place but friends tell me the food is great.  I am really fine with the price if they are using high quality ingredients and real beef.  I think with some foods like burgers and tacos there is an expectation of cheapness, but really if the food is much higher quality than the norm I would be willing to pay for it.  Especially if they happen to have healthy(er) options.

----------


## Brett

Tried 5 Guys for the first time on Saturday, May 14th. Free peanuts greet you at the door which is odd for a burger joint. I ordered a bacon cheeseburger "all the way", regular Cajun fries and regular drink. I was absolutely shocked when the total came to a little over $12. The fries are a meal unto itself. The burger is good but I was unimpressed when the cook wraps the burger in foil and then proceeds to mold the burger into a perfect cylinder. One complaint is that none of the tables had napkin dispensers. Napkins are a necessary utensil when eating at 5 Guys. I might go back to try their hotdogs but I probably won't be a frequent customer.

----------


## metro

I had a no name and fries at Irmas a week ago and it was like $10+ tax, not including a drink. I wish people would stop whining about cost of a decent burger.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I had a no name and fries at Irmas a week ago and it was like $10+ tax, not including a drink. I wish people would stop whining about cost of a decent burger.


I agree, however, I stopped at 5 Guys Burgers in Plano a couple of weeks ago, and it was anything but decent.

----------


## progressiveboy

As I have mentioned earlier in the thread, 5 Guys Burgers is a great quality burger with quality ingredients. I know with everyone, eating at a restaurant is a very subjective thing. Lots of fresh cut fries and additional toppings free of charge in addition to quality meat. I am a firm believer in that you get what you pay for. If you want subpar then go to Mickey D's or Burger King with frozen french fries and "not fresh" meat. To each it's own.

----------


## Jesseda

5 guys, i really didnt like, i was hoping that it would come close to in-n-out... sadly it doesnt hold any flame to it  :Frown:  we need a in-n-out burger here stat

----------


## Mballard85

In-n-Out is good but their fries alone make 5 guys better for me. Also the variety you get at 5 guys is really good.

----------


## soonerguru

In-n-out is really good.....compared to McDonalds.  But it's not the holy Grail of burgers or anything.

----------


## Dustin

I've had both places and IMO, Freddy's beats em both.   I love their burgers!

----------


## Rivalyn

Just got back from Five Guys and had to chime in.

Coming from North OKC, there's definitely nothing at Five Guys to warrant me heading out there versus Freddy's or Big Ed's and BE fries beat them hands down.

It's a bit "budget-gourmet" for the McDonald's crowd, but anyone that's tasted the gastronomical delight of Nic's burger or Irma's No Name Ranch Burger knows that something's missing.

I do wish we had an In-N-Out, I think they win in the budget gourmet category.

----------


## Larry OKC

When the price of a burger is equal to a more expensive, higher grade cut of beef (like a steak dinner), then yeah, there is reason to balk at a $10 to $12 "burger"

I have had excellent burgers at a variety of price points (and really bad ones too). If it is worth it for you to overspend for something like a hamburger, then be my guest. Well, not MY guest, you are going to have to pay for it yourself...LOL

In this economy, just can't afford something like that unless it is a once in a blue moon sort of thing.

----------


## metro

$10 to $12 for a steak dinner, not going to be a very good steak dinner.....

----------


## Easy180

Yumm...Stuckey's steak

----------


## Larry OKC

> $10 to $12 for a steak dinner, not going to be a very good steak dinner.....


I have had excellent steak dinners in that price point and extremely disappointing ones at higher price points. You don't always get what you pay for.

----------


## Thunder

Drove by it on accident the other day while thrift-stores-hunting.  Mentioned to mom about it and asked if she wanted to eat there.  She didn't feel like it. Oh, well... I think it was on 19th street.

----------


## MrZ

Ate there last night around 5:30pm. It was pretty full when we got there but we got lucky and got 2 tables right when we walked in the door. Had my mother, stepfather, grandmother, daughter, and niece with me and everyone enjoyed their burgers very much. only ordered one large cup and 2 regular cups of fries and it was way more than we needed. I had the Cajun fries and they were damn tasty. Had the double bacon cheeseburger and it was very juicy and loaded with crisp veggies. Staff was very friendly and a girl came by a few times asking if anyone needed a refill. Probably need to run a few miles every day for the next week to work off the negative effects of eating there, but well worth it!

----------


## USAF

> it was very juicy


http://www.fiveguys.net/files/files/...lInfo_2009.pdf

They'll always be juicy because for a regular burger of 700 calories, 400 calories are from fat...It's like going to the supermarket and buying burgers 43% lean and 57% fat.   Since they only cook well done, that's one way to keep them juicy...

----------


## Larry OKC

USAF: Thats interesting info, looked at McDonalds and seems higher than a Double Quarter Pounder w/Cheese!

*5 Guys*
Cheeseburger
303g
840 calories
500 cal from fat

*McDonalds*
Double Quarter Pounder w/cheese
279 g
740 cal
380 cal from fat

and 5 guys "Little Cheeseburger" seems = to the McDonalds Quarter Pounder by weight

*5 Guys
*Little Cheeseburger
190g
550 cal
290 cal from fat

*McDonalds
*Quarter pounder w/cheese
198g
510 cal
230 cal from fat

McDonalds has higher sodium content though

----------


## rcjunkie

> USAF: Thats interesting info, looked at McDonalds and seems higher than a Double Quarter Pounder w/Cheese!
> 
> *5 Guys*
> Cheeseburger
> 303g
> 840 calories
> 500 cal from fat
> 
> *McDonalds*
> ...


Wash either one down with a large diet coke and you'll be OK.

----------


## Larry OKC

LOL, thats what I do!

----------


## Steve

> USAF: Thats interesting info, looked at McDonalds and seems higher than a Double Quarter Pounder w/Cheese!
> 
> *5 Guys*
> Cheeseburger
> 303g
> 840 calories
> 500 cal from fat
> 
> *McDonalds*
> ...


It's sad that in today's world it's seen as perfectly acceptable to present the equivalent of a McDonald's quarter pounder as a "little burger." Consider that in the 1960s a regular "small" hamburger at McDonalds's was considered sufficient. I admire Brian Bates' discipline in splitting up meal sizes or going with the smaller portions and I'm working hard to follow his example.

----------


## rcjunkie

> It's sad that in today's world it's seen as perfectly acceptable to present the equivalent of a McDonald's quarter pounder as a "little burger." Consider that in the 1960s a regular "small" hamburger at McDonalds's was considered sufficient. I admire Brian Bates' discipline in splitting up meal sizes or going with the smaller portions and I'm working hard to follow his example.


My daughter does the same thing, no matter where she goes, she has them bring a to go box with her meal and packages half to take home. Saves money, eats less and has lunch/dinner for the next day.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> It's sad that in today's world it's seen as perfectly acceptable to present the equivalent of a McDonald's quarter pounder as a "little burger." Consider that in the 1960s a regular "small" hamburger at McDonalds's was considered sufficient. I admire Brian Bates' discipline in splitting up meal sizes or going with the smaller portions and I'm working hard to follow his example.


in the 1960's .. there were all you can eat nights at about 10 different places in norman ..

----------


## kevinpate

> in the 1960's .. there were all you can eat nights at about 10 different places in norman ..


Close to that still today.  Some that come to mind include:

Panda Garden (Westside)
Panda Garden (Eastside)
     (there are other Chinese places as well, but I'm very partial to Panda when I go this route)

Ozzie's (breakfast option & certain specialty dishes: Ozzie chicken n dumplings = OMG GOOD!) 
Golden Corral (weekend breakfasts and everyday lunch/dinner offerings)

Pizza Hut (lunch, uncertain about dinner time)
Mazzio's (ditto)
CiCi's Pizza (everyday lunch/dinner offerings)

Flat-top (AYCE catfish on Fridays at the former J-Pat's)
Libby's (Ok, that's Goldsby but AYCE catfish is out there also)

Riverwind has a buffet, or I think it does.  Not my bag.

Some of these I visit, some I just haven't gotten around to yet.

----------


## BBatesokc

Went there today with a group for lunch. At 12:30 the line was to the door. Surprisingly it moved very fast. From walk-in to getting our food was only 25 minutes.

I did the Cheeseburger ATW (All The Way = loaded) and we ordered regular and cajun fries to share amongst us.

At 800+ calories I opted to only eat half my burger and about 6 fries of each flavor.

The burger was very, very good. I'd give it a 9/10 and like a perfect homemade burger. I'd heard alot about the fries, but only one person in our group thought they were anything special.

For the burger loving folks out there this is probably going to be a favorite. I might go in again to share one with the wife.

Here's a pic of my burger (there has to be a name for a disorder where you feel a need to photograph all your food)....

----------


## Larry OKC

^^^
I am sure there is a medical term for it and a support group or two for that specific affliction...LOL

----------


## Larry OKC

> It's sad that in today's world it's seen as perfectly acceptable to present the equivalent of a McDonald's quarter pounder as a "little burger." Consider that in the 1960s a regular "small" hamburger at McDonalds's was considered sufficient. I admire Brian Bates' discipline in splitting up meal sizes or going with the smaller portions and I'm working hard to follow his example.


As someone who has been 'weight challenged" most of my life, I can relate completely. Ever look at the package nutritional label? Most people completely miss the Servings per container. Granted some places like McDonald's will say there are more servings in a package than what is reasonable so the math comes out better "per serving". But I noticed that the NutriSystem Chili and the regular Hormel or Wolf chili had nearly identical per serving stats on the label. The difference was the NutriSystem was half the size (1 serving) of the other brands (2 servings) and most people consider the can as being for a single person. Laughable to think of it serving 2 people. The NutriSystem chili was lacking in taste and cost per ounce was significantly higher than the other brands. But if you can't just eat half a can of regular chili and "portion control" is the only way you can stick to it, then by all means.

----------


## USAF

> Here's a pic of my burger (there has to be a name for a disorder where you feel a need to photograph all your food)....


Photographer enthusiast  :Big Grin:

----------


## MikeLucky

> (there has to be a name for a disorder where you feel a need to photograph all your food)....


Yeah, the disorder is called GETTING OLD. lol.  I knew I was getting older when I was excited that my new digital camera had a specific setting for food pics.

----------


## Larry OKC

Is that so you can remember what you had for dinner?  They say memory is one of the first things to go, can't remember what the 2nd one is....

----------


## Brett

I tried the bacon cheese dog today. I ordered it with onions and mustard. The dog is split in two and fried on the griddle. Two slices of cheese and two strips of bacon accompany the split dog in the bun. Also ordered a regular drink consisting of Celestial Seasonings Sweet Tea. To help reduce the cost, I did not order any fries. The grand total came to $7.12.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I tried the bacon cheese dog today. I ordered it with onions and mustard. The dog is split in two and fried on the griddle. Two slices of cheese and two strips of bacon accompany the split dog in the bun. Also ordered a regular drink consisting of Celestial Seasonings Sweet Tea. To help reduce the cost, I did not order any fries. The grand total came to $7.12.


Not bad for a $4.00 lunch.

----------


## kevinpate

> I tried the bacon cheese dog today. I ordered it with onions and mustard. The dog is split in two and fried on the griddle. Two slices of cheese and two strips of bacon accompany the split dog in the bun. Also ordered a regular drink consisting of Celestial Seasonings Sweet Tea. To help reduce the cost, I did not order any fries. The grand total came to $7.12.


That would make it nearer to a 10 lunch for me.  I'm probably not going to forego having fries or tots if they are available.  If I do, there's going to be a whole lot more bacon involved, though that just pushes the price point upwards.  So be it, cause after all, it's bacon.

----------


## G.Walker

I live in Moore, my family and I went yesterday, and it wasn't that great. The fries were really good, but the burger I had was OK. I had the bacon cheeseburger, nothing special about it, tasted like a regular burger you can make at home. I was expecting something to set it apart from other burgers, like a signature sauce, or a signature type of bun, but it was just a regular overpriced bacon cheeseburger. We purchased one bacon cheeseburger, 2 little bacon cheeseburgers, a grilled cheese sandwich, 3 drinks, and shared a large fry, and it was $32! I mean come on really? If I go back, it will be for the fries...lol...

----------


## PennyQuilts

Yup - it's all about the fries.

----------


## kawititnow

I have to agree with most everyone on here that it is good food, but the value just isn't there for me. When we went we got 2 cheeseburgers, 1 large fry and 1 large drink and it was $23.
The other day we went to Cheddar's in Norman and got 1 cheeseburger (with fries), 1 chicken strip meal (with fries), side salad and 3 drinks for $17 (tax included). 

Five Guys is definitely better food than your typical McD's, Burger King, Sonic, etc. I just think that $23 for what we got was a little steep. Get it in the $15 range and I have no "beef" with them.

----------


## kevinpate

> Yup - it's all about the fries.


I'm not big on going elsewhere for a burger, so fries wouldn't likely get me in.  What's so special about their fries other than volume.  If I want tater overload, that's available closer to home as well, Vann's for one.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> I'm not big on going elsewhere for a burger, so fries wouldn't likely get me in.  What's so special about their fries other than volume.  If I want tater overload, that's availabe closer to home as well, Vann's for one.


They are just fresh cut, crisp if you ask them for that, and big volume.  I think the fries are a bargain but the burgers are way overpriced.

----------


## BoulderSooner

ok i had 5 guys yesterday as well (not my first time)  ...  a couple of things 

1. I am a big guy that can eat a bunch   and i don't see how anyone could say that a bacon cheese burger and the regular fries and drink wouldn't fill them up. 

2.  on the cost issue ... if you are somone that likes a plain burger or cheese burger then i could see that the cost might be a little high for you ... but if you are someone like me that gets the cheese burger with grilled onions, mushrooms, jalapaenos, peppers lettuce and tomato   ..then you can't beat the cost ...

3. fries  yes that cup looks small for 2.49 but they actually overfill the cup   then measure out more fries in a scoop and dump them in the bag  the regular fries is plenty for 2 people unless you can eat a ton .. 

5 guys makes a great burger

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I have to agree with most everyone on here that it is good food, but the value just isn't there for me. When we went we got 2 cheeseburgers, 1 large fry and 1 large drink and it was $23.
> The other day we went to Cheddar's in Norman and got 1 cheeseburger (with fries), 1 chicken strip meal (with fries), side salad and 3 drinks for $17 (tax included). 
> 
> Five Guys is definitely better food than your typical McD's, Burger King, Sonic, etc. I just think that $23 for what we got was a little steep. Get it in the $15 range and I have no "beef" with them.


don't know how your math works but 2 cheeseburgers 1 large fry and 1 large drink would be 16.16 plus tax

----------


## G.Walker

Braum's bacon cheeseburger is just as good, if not better, and the veggies tastes fresher and they use a more quality patty, for half the price @ $3.29. You can also get a better and bigger burger at Nic's Grill in OKC for a cheaper price. Red Robin also makes a better burger.  I am a burger specialist, I have been eating burgers all my life. Five Guys treats you with quanity not quality...

----------


## kevinpate

> ... Five Guys treats you with quanity not quality...


the focus on mounds of taters reminds me somewhat of The Hungry Logger in South Fork Colorado.  Excellent breakfast before heading up the mountain, and good grub that night as well.  But the standard hashbrown and fry serving per diner would easily cover three or more normal folk. We were not quite normal though, so no complaints from our tables.

----------


## GoOKC1991

Someone has driven into it today....Saw on KFOR's Facebook page, they didn't know what restaruant it was, just got a report of a car driving into one, but somebody got this posted to show it was Five Guy's

http://twitpic.com/5jmvu1

----------


## kevinpate

sheesh, sorry it happened, but very glad my son was there yesterday and not today

----------


## AAC2005

LOL! Before she changed her mind, the wife and I _had_ plans to go there for takeout tonight...hope it doesn't affect their weekend business (i.e. "condemned building")

----------


## Pete

Looks like the big sacks of spuds they stack up in the order area served as a nice crash barrier.

----------


## Jesseda

someone got mad that there wasn't a drive-thru

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Change the name... "Five Guys, Four Tires, Three Busted Windows".

----------


## Dustin

She couldn't control herself!  The smell was overwhelming!!

----------


## Pete

Did you see she was quoted as saying she was looking for the drive-thru??

Glad no one was hurt.

----------


## ljbab728

http://www.kfor.com/news/local/kfor-...,2950430.story

She obviously thought this was an In-N-Out Burger place.

----------


## rcjunkie

She's a go-getter / self starter, what do you mean no drive thru, well, they do now.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Drove by today (not a drive-by, to clarify) and they had a guy patching the wall up. Looks temporary, of course, but at least Five Guys is not a "hole-in-the-wall"!


...crickets...

I'll pack up my stuff now....

----------


## Easy180

Are they open?

----------


## SkyWestOKC

No, the wall is closed up now!  :Big Grin: 

In all seriousness. I didn't see any cars in the parking lot, but this was around 8am. So they probably open a bit later than that I'd imagine.

----------


## Jesseda

i went to that new oil change place by five guys around 9ish this morning, the place didnt have any cars in the front or back of it.. but fyi the new oil change place is great, you stay in your car and they do the change, you can here them confirming all the procedures and the checklist of everthing. then they show you the oil stick to confirm its filled with oil, i kinda liked that, instead of just being in a waiting room then them telling you they are done,just fyi

----------


## bluedogok

A few weeks ago we had a city bus trying to make a drive thru at a gas station down in my part of town. A car ran a red light and hit the bus causing it to careen off the road and into the station.

----------


## redrunner

> http://www.kfor.com/news/local/kfor-...,2950430.story
> 
> She obviously thought this was an In-N-Out Burger place.


This is why we can't have nice things!!!

----------


## Steve

I decided to treat myself to a burger today - went with my son. Some observations...
- The "little" burger is more than enough for an adult. Get the regular fries and split it for two people. Get the regular size burger and fries for yourself, and you're one day closer to having a heart attack.
- My son raved about it being the best burger he's ever eaten. I disagree. If I had to choose between Cow-Calf Cafe and Five Guys, I'd pick Cow-Calf Cafe in an instant. I'm also going to go one step further - when it comes to the burger, I didn't taste anything worse or better than what I've had at Freddy's or Steak'N'Shake. Fries were, however, very, very good. 
Based on price, quality, etc.... I probably won't be back. In general, I'd rate what's offered at locals like Republic, Cow-Calf, Nick's, etc., much better.

----------


## flintysooner

Interesting review:

http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/...erious+Eats%29

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I decided to treat myself to a burger today - went with my son. Some observations...
> - The "little" burger is more than enough for an adult. Get the regular fries and split it for two people. Get the regular size burger and fries for yourself, and you're one day closer to having a heart attack.
> - My son raved about it being the best burger he's ever eaten. I disagree. If I had to choose between Cow-Calf Cafe and Five Guys, I'd pick Cow-Calf Cafe in an instant. I'm also going to go one step further - when it comes to the burger, I didn't taste anything worse or better than what I've had at Freddy's or Steak'N'Shake. Fries were, however, very, very good. 
> Based on price, quality, etc.... I probably won't be back. In general, I'd rate what's offered at locals like Republic, Cow-Calf, Nick's, etc., much better.


steve just a ? are you a person that likes your burger basic ..ie meat cheese lettuce tomato?   or do you load it up with bacon, grilled onions mushrooms jalapones ect?

----------


## Steve

I like to load it up to some degree - not bacon, grilled onions, etc., but I love to have A LOT of lettuce, tomato, pickle and onion.

----------


## jn1780

They couldn't build the strip mall a little bit further back? It sure is difficult getting in and out of the parking lot.

----------


## kevinpate

Haven't been yet, but if I can have a bit of burger with my bacon, I'll get there sooner or later

----------


## flintysooner

> They couldn't build the strip mall a little bit further back? It sure is difficult getting in and out of the parking lot.


There are plans to build a large center behind (to the north) these outparcels.  Before the recession the developer had planned on relocating some of the mobile homes.  

I've usually parked on the dirt west of the new parking lot behind the center with 5 guys.

----------


## ljbab728

They made number one on at least one reviewer's list.  LOL

http://health.yahoo.net/experts/eatt...le-side-dishes

----------


## Pete



----------


## Jesseda

pete those fries looks so tasty!! it looks like a food example of a clogged arteries

----------


## metro

Finally at at the Moore 5Guys today while doing some business in Moore. It's just as good as the locations I've had out of state. Now all we need is In and Out and Fatburger to complete the burger chains.

----------


## Dekoung

I have not but read review in the OU paper and the reviewer was shocked that her bill was $9 for burger and fries and maybe a drink which I forget if so.  She said the burger was OK but the fries great.  She said in the future she will get her fries there and burger somewhere else.

----------


## PennyQuilts

I would do exactly the same thing - or at least, in the past, I have claimed I would.  I personally think they are horribly overpriced for the product and the atmosphere.  But the fries, the *FRIES!! *    The hamburgers are also good but I don't think they are THAT good.

----------


## Easy180

Wonder where she would go to get a better burger than 5 Guys?

----------


## kevinpate

> I would do exactly the same thing - or at least, in the past, I have claimed I would.  I personally think they are horribly overpriced for the product and the atmosphere.  But the fries, the *FRIES!! *    The hamburgers are also good but I don't think they are THAT good.


Wouldn't be tough there, as there is a Carl's and a Sonic within a third of a mile, and a Braum's within a mile.  Truth be told though, unless you order off their value menus, you're not likely to save very much, unless of course one's time is less valuable than a buck or so of a burger price.  But what they hey, we do it when the lovely has a hankering for Arby's as I do not care for it, so there is a spin through the Wendy's or LJS right there by it.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Wonder where she would go to get a better burger than 5 Guys?


There are lots of places to get good burgers - no worries about that.  Five Guys has nice burgers but nothing unique about them as compared to most higher end burgers - and more expensive than many.   But the _FRIES!_

----------


## Superhyper

I actually have the opposite relationship with Five Guys. I don't care for the Fries but love the burgers. Strangely this is an argument my friends and I have had at length.

----------


## MDot

I've never had Five Guys but the way y'all talk about their fries make me want to try it out.

----------


## Pete

One order of fries at Five Guys is almost 1,500 (!!) calories.  For most people, that's about 75% of all the calories you should be eating in a full day.

And I don't even think they are very good.

----------


## MikeLucky

> One order of fries at Five Guys is almost 1,500 (!!) calories.  For most people, that's about 75% of all the calories you should be eating in a full day.
> 
> And I don't even think they are very good.


That's for a LARGE fries... which is 4 servings...

One Serving (half a regular order) 310 calories
Regular order 620 calories
Large 1474 calories

A Little Cheesburger (single patty) is 550 calories... if you have that with half a regular fries you are looking at less than 900 calories... not necessarily healthy, but also not too bad for an occasional meal.

----------


## dave1983

> That's for a LARGE fries... which is 4 servings...
> 
> One Serving (half a regular order) 310 calories
> Regular order 620 calories
> Large 1474 calories
> 
> A Little Cheesburger (single patty) is 550 calories... if you have that with half a regular fries you are looking at less than 900 calories... not necessarily healthy, but also not too bad for an occasional meal.


I go here from time to time, and there are times that you're going have to just not be so uptight about how many calories are in what.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Wonder where she would go to get a better burger than 5 Guys?


The Diner, Sooner Dairy Lunch, The Service Station, O'Connell's, even Wendy's(never frozen).

----------


## kevinpate

> The Diner, Sooner Dairy Lunch, The Service Station, O'Connell's, even Wendy's(never frozen).


Your list, plus Braum's at Porter/Robinson, and Abner's.  Although, I'm not a fan of Service Station.  Not bad food.  It just never really clicked with me.

----------


## rjstone208

Wife and I went there Friday afternoon.  Both agree it's way overrated.  Burger was okay and fries so-so.  Be okay in a pinch.  What struck us was they had fifteen people working and it still took about ten minutes to get our order out and only two ahead of us.  So far best place we've found is Tucker's.  Great burgers and even better fries.  My wife loves their "The One Salad" as much as their burgers.  Went Saturday (after Whole Foods, but that's a whole 'nother story), pretty busy, but order was out in a few minutes and was great.

----------


## bbhill

Whoever said Carl's Jr. or Sonic had better burgers than 5 Guys must have about 3 taste buds. Braum's on the other hand is pretty competitive burger wise. None of the aforementioned can compete with 5 Guys's fries, however. . .

----------


## dankrutka

I think their burgers are good, but I'd prefer burgers from Republic, Irma's, Service Station, and Tucker's. Someone told me the Garage has great burgers, but I haven't tried one... yet.

----------


## kevinpate

> Whoever said Carl's Jr. or Sonic had better burgers than 5 Guys must have about 3 taste buds. Braum's on the other hand is pretty competitive burger wise. None of the aforementioned can compete with 5 Guys's fries, however. . .


Actually, I dinna say Carl's or Sonic were better, simply noted they were nearby.  I was following up on a poster who held the opinion 5Guys fries were to die for, but the 5G burgers were overpriced.  For someone who cares more for the fries, it's a viable option.

Oh, and Kilgore, Garage on E Main does have decent grub.  I like the Bison the best.  A friend swears by the turkey burger.  Oddly though, no one I am close with swears by their ordinary burger.  But Norman has some great burgers around, so simply being a tasty beef burger doesn't get a sandwich all that far.

----------


## bbhill

> Actually, I dinna say Carl's or Sonic were better, simply noted they were nearby.  I was following up on a poster who held the opinion 5Guys fries were to die for, but the 5G burgers were overpriced.  For someone who cares more for the fries, it's a viable option.
> 
> Oh, and Kilgore, Garage on E Main does have decent grub.  I like the Bison the best.  A friend swears by the turkey burger.  Oddly though, no one I am close with swears by their ordinary burger.  But Norman has some great burgers around, so simply being a tasty beef burger doesn't get a sandwich all that far.


My bad. Apologies! I will agree with the consensus that the 5 guys burgers are overpriced. I've not been to the one in Norman yet, but the ones in Austin and Moore were both delicious as long as you don't mind throwing cash out the window.

----------


## BG918

> I go here from time to time, and there are times that you're going have to just not be so uptight about how many calories are in what.


Agree, but you probably don't want to be hitting Five Guys (or any burger joint) on a weekly basis.

----------


## uphype

I looked this up in my system (I work for Oklahoma Gazette) and no one had claimed them so I gave them a call and asked who is the person that handles the marketing decisions and they told me they have never advertised and they will never advertise... Congratulations to them! It seems they are doing just fine - tired of the money!  LOL

----------


## Larry OKC

Seems over priced at first glance but as others have pointed out, similar prices just about anyplace you go anymore (unless you order off value menu). Carl's $6 Dollar Burger is coming dangerously close to actually costing $6 bucks (think when they first came out with it was in the $3 and change...now it is $5 and change).

My vote for favorite burger (haven't tried Smashburger or 5 Guys yet) is Big Ed's (double burger basket) and Braums is a close 2nd place. Tuckers is very good and if I am in the area, will drop by. Most of the other places mentioned that I have tried (Irmas etc have been major disappointments).

Can't remember now if it was 5 Guys or Smashburger but their smallest burger was bigger than a McDonald's Quarter Pounder??? And nutritional numbers were similarly not exactly "healthy".

----------


## Questor

It's a good burger, but I agree having one isn't a life changing experience. I would say it is an upgrade over most (but not all) fast food burgers in the same way Panera is an upgrade over fast food places that have sandwiches. Their burgers are really juicy for being so well done... I have to believe they must have a fairly high fat content to accomplish that. But my general attitude on that is who cares if you're only going there once a month.

----------


## demoman

I've always enjoyed 5 Guys it's a Good Burger (FASTFOOD).  Can't Please EVERYONE I guess from the review she wrote.  I've liked them in this state and many others, very glad to see them in the OKC area and looking forward to seeing them add some more stores.

----------


## bluedogok

This article illustrates that some people just don't understand there are differences between burger places, if you want a $5-6.00 meal, stick with the fast food franchises. I think Whataburger and Braum's is hard to beat for their price point, I wish we had both of them up here. The 5 Guys and Smashburger are $10.00 burger places, I have been to Smashburger a few times since the one on the 16th Street Mall is close to my office. I was not impressed by 5 Guys in Austin, it was fine, just nothing special to me. One of the best burgers that I have had is at Bartlett's (formerly Houston's) in Austin, which is similar to Charleston's but it is about a $16.00 burger meal but it is tremendous. Charleston's and Houston's always seemed to have the same menu.

----------


## BG918

Bluedog - try the Cherry Cricket in North Cherry Creek.  My favorite burger place in Denver.

----------


## bluedogok

> Bluedog - try the Cherry Cricket in North Cherry Creek.  My favorite burger place in Denver.


My friend told me about that place as well.

----------


## kevinpate

Made my first trip to 5 Guys this afternoon.  12 and change for a large drink, reg. fry and a reg bacon cheeseburger for me.  About 30-50% more than anyplace else that comes quickly to mind.  Very few folk giving it a try today.  

I sat and read and did some texts after I ate, and in addition to my table, I don't think there were ever more than three other four-tops in play.

Burger was well prepared, tasty, but truthfully, it dinna rock my world the way it does for some.  Now the fries, well, I guess there's been too much build up seeping into me from my reading here.  There were plentiful, and they were thick enough and they were tasty.  At the same time, they weren't all that and then some.  Sort of like the burger, they were fine, but not OMG! fine the way some folk carry on about them.  

In truth, the fries seemed a tad overdone.  Not enough to turn them back and say please try again, but enough that for a place known for the fries it was a wee bit of a surprise. 

I can see me going back, but mainly because it is now the closest burger barn to me that is not a Carl's or Sonic.  Working against them though is the Braum's dbl bacon cheese is really just about as tasty, possibly have more meat and cheese, I can get a real thick strawberry shake if I want one, there's not a mile's difference in driving, and the price point way more than offsets the slight extra distance  And, 5 Guys isn't any faster from order to serve than Braum's is.

----------


## redone2010

Try the Cajun seasoning on the burger. Tasty.

----------


## kevinpate

My youngest, home for the holidays, suggested calling Chedder's for a to-go order.  A Smokehouse, A BaconCheesburger, and two fries clocked in under 15.00 for us.  Far better burger than I expected, faster than 5Guys, and calling in before he drove to pick up had him back every bit as fast as ordering at a window at any of the driveups in the same area.  I'm not a huge fan of their interior, but for a callout order, it is definitely a contender from now on.

----------


## OklahomaNick

Just got this transaction press release from CB Richard Ellis:

  Five Guys Burgers and Fries leased 2,700 square feet of space at 6900 Northwest Expressway in Oklahoma City. This transaction was handled by Alaina McGlothlin, CCIM with CB Richard Ellis|Oklahoma.

 Five Guys Burgers and Fries leased 2,400 square feet of space at 2300 West Memorial Road in Oklahoma City. This transaction was handled by Alaina McGlothlin, CCIM with CB Richard Ellis|Oklahoma.

OKC continues to show strong retail and restaurant growth!

----------


## silvergrove

Great news for wallets on diets and bull market bellies!

----------


## BradR

I've been meaning to try the one in Norman but any time we're up there we end up at Tulio's or Cheddars. Is it pretty good?

----------


## SoonerQueen

Glad to hear this news. 5 Guys make good burgers. It will be nice to have them here in the city.

----------


## Matt

> Is it pretty good?


Yes.

There are people who will tell you no, or that they're too expensive, but yes they are, and no they're not.

Glad they're finally showing the Northsiders some love.

----------


## Pete

I'm sure it's a local franchisee opening these locations as this has been the primary way Five Guys has been expanding.

----------


## Bullbear

Ahhh a location close to my office.. that is good news.. I like 5 guys but not enough to drive to Moore or norman to eat there when I have tuckers and S&B closer.. and I would say they are better than 5 guys or at least evenly matched.

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

5 Guys is great, and I'm excited. 

I'm curious, though, what the ratio of hamburger joints to people is in this city, and how it rates among other cities!

----------


## Questor

Yeah it's a good burger.  The fries always leave me wanting to drink a gallon or two of water though.

----------


## Celebrator

5 Guys is good, but we have local places that are better.  In the last city I lived in, it was the best burger in town.  But not here.  If you have never had one though, well worth a try.  Great fries.

----------


## sooner88

Never been to 5 guys.... How does it compare to S&B?

----------


## betts

Yeah, I'll be sticking with Tuckers and S&B.  Those locations are terrible for me, and I like to keep it local.

----------


## tuck

> Yeah, I'll be sticking with Tuckers and S&B.  Those locations are terrible for me, and I like to keep it local.


Thanks for the LOCAL support!

----------


## MDot

> Yeah, I'll be sticking with Tuckers and S&B.  Those locations are terrible for me, and I like to keep it local.


I'll take your spot, Betts. I'm pretty close to both locations. =)

----------


## kevinpate

> I've been meaning to try the one in Norman but any time we're up there we end up at Tulio's or Cheddars. Is it pretty good?


Been to all three of those, the latter two way more often than I've gone to 5 Guys.  5G is not gross by any means, but after giving it a fair try, it just did not even come close to the nirvana type hype some give it. The bacon burger at Chedders is as good, or better, costs less (a big issue to some folk) and in Norman at least there's no meaningful difference in distance.  Chedder's and 5G are practically across the street from each other.  Chedder's also gets the nod for way more variety and for a nice interior and comfortable seating should you elect to dine in rather than take your food with you.  

Of course, that being said, O'Connell's has a better burger (and other selections) than either C or 5G in my opinion.  Took as bit for me, but I finally ended my mourning of Lindsey St and warmed up to the Campus Corner location.  

Garage bison burger and Abner's Ale patty melt are also worthy contenders and top both Chedder's and 5G locally.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I will not set foot in a Five Guys Burgers place until I've been to Tuckers. Period.

(However, I decided to "charbroil" some burgers last night, and after the first round--on toasted Italian bread with a slice of basil instead of that wasteful leaf lettuce--I had room left for another half a burger, open-faced on a thin slice of grilled Italian bread (the grill-caramelized onions UNDER the cheese on the burger), with a bit of grilled tomato, a basil leaf, a raindrop-shaped blob of either mayo or miracle whip on the tomato and three tasteful dots of yellow mustard.  On a small, clear plate. Semi-vertical. With one Zesty pickle slice. "$18," I said to my wife.  "Yup," she agreed," smiling. =)

----------


## Wishbone

Smashburger > 5 Guys

----------


## MDot

> Smashburger > 5 Guys


Smashburger is pretty good but I have yet to try 5 Guys so I'll reserve judgement.

----------


## Jake

Five Guys is pretty good. Perhaps a bit overrated, but good nonetheless. I've always found that local joints usually taste better than chain places, even if Five Guys' shtick is trying to seem like a local place. It's always good to see new food places being built, though.

----------


## Debzkidz

I like 5 Guys okay.  I've eaten at a couple, one in DC and another in Baltimore.  The burgers are good, but I really love the Cajun fries!

----------


## oneforone

I am hoping they will open one in Midwest City soon. The Tinker Lunch Crowd alone will keep them profitable.    

My definition of eating local is eating at whatever is close by when I am hungry. I am not going to drive across town and wait 2 hours for a cheeseburger. My time, my gasoline and money are my most valuable assets. I don't like to waste any of them.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Obviously, there Is a lack of TacoTruX just outside The Tinker Gates.
Does MWC require a permit to set up a BBQ grill?
(outside of the State Burn Ban edicts?)
And is that "Gathering Point/Convenience Store" not selling "Posada" burritos anymore?

Sorry . . .
I haven't mastered the art of tweeting about Quality Foods . . .
Yet I still feed the birds (seeds)

Maybe "5 Guys" Burgers could consider opening "down-scale convienient" venues involving "Fish"?
With only three icons (not Manny Moe and Jack) . . .

Although I have trouble with the entire concept of "Non-Coastal Sushi" . . .
(and raw fish in general).

[edited to change are to is in the first sentence)

----------


## Steve

Tuckers, Irma's are both far better than Five Guys & Smashburger.

----------


## krisb

It's just nice to have a new franchise that was once reserved for the East and West coast.

----------


## Matt

Sounds like we're mere days away from finally being able to get a good burger in OKC proper.  From teh Twitters:

Joey Hughes ‏@joey_hughes

@Five_Guys When will either of the Oklahoma City locations be open??? 

Five Guys ‏@Five_Guys

Hi @joey_hughes! The Rockwell location is just a few days away from opening & hopefully Quail Springs will open before the end of summer.

----------


## dankrutka

I really do like 5 Guys, but I agree that Tucker's puts it to shame.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I really do like 5 Guys, but I agree that Tucker's puts it to shame.


for an onion burger i 100% agree ...   but 5 guys is pretty darn good ..

----------


## SoonerQueen

We saw the sign for the 5 Guys on the NW Expressway today. Not sure  exactly where they are going in on Memorial Road.

----------


## Matt

Five Guys ‏@Five_Guys

Hey Oklahoma City, ur new Five Guys is NOW OPEN! Find us in the Rockwell NW Shopping Center at 6900 NW Expressway, Oklahoma City, OK 73132.




> Not sure exactly where they are going in on Memorial Road.


2300 West Memorial Road = SW corner of Penn and Memorial.

----------


## CaptDave

> Five Guys ‏@Five_Guys
> 
> 2300 West Memorial Road = SW corner of Penn and Memorial.


Uh oh - my waistline is in trouble now. That is WAAAY too convenient!

----------


## Easy180

Trying to place exactly where the Rockwell one is going in...Anyone know what it will be next to?...Just right down the road from my work

----------


## onthestrip

> Trying to place exactly where the Rockwell one is going in...Anyone know what it will be next to?...Just right down the road from my work


You know in about the same amount of time it took you to ask this you could just go on Google.com/maps and street view it.

Since that sounded like a respnse from metro Ill go ahead and give you the answer, looks like SE corner of NW xpwy and Rockwell

----------


## RadicalModerate

So, in addition to Freshly Ground Beef (perhaps a chuck blend, maybe 80/20 or 85/15) do the Five Guys offer pool tables, pinball machines, shuffleboard and/or skeeball? =)

No?  Well, hopefully they will have an autographed picture of our President, on the wall, reminding them that they didn't succeed by themselves.

----------


## SoonerQueen

We have eaten twice at the NW Expressway location, and the hamburgers are great.

----------


## ljbab728

I tried out the new location today just on a whim as I was driving by.  It's my first time with 5 guys.  It was fine but was nothing outstanding or worth going out of my way for.  The fries were good but I like them a little more crisp.  The amount of fries they served were enough for 5 people.  Maybe that's why they call it 5 Guys?

----------


## onthestrip

Over rated IMO

----------


## corwin1968

Burgers are very high on my very short list of favorite foods.  I've been hearing about all these "good" chain burger joints and am excited that they are finally here in the OKC area.  The first I tried was Fuddruckers and it was decent, but WAY overpriced.  Next came Smashburger which was very good!  My wife brought back a "Double Double Animal Style" from In N' Out in Dallas but I can't form a valid opinion on a several-hours-old burger.  We tried Five guys on the Expressway a few weeks ago and it was very good.  I thought Smashburger and Five Guys are comparable to Ron's but my wife thinks Ron's is better.  I'm not really into onion burgers so I haven't tried some of the places mentioned in this thread but would like to try Nic's.

----------


## CaptDave

If you are a burger fan, you really need to try Tucker's. I wasn't much of an onion burger fan also, but I like Tucker's a lot.

----------


## Ginkasa

> The first I tried was Fuddruckers and it was decent, but WAY overpriced.



What.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

> If you are a burger fan, you really need to try Tucker's. I wasn't much of an onion burger fan also, but I like Tucker's a lot.


+1

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

> What.


Fuddruckers is a burger chain.

http://www.fuddruckers.com/

----------


## Just the facts

> Fuddruckers is a burger chain.
> 
> http://www.fuddruckers.com/


I think Ginkasa was questioning the 'it was decent' part.

----------


## Larry OKC

> Five Guys ‏@Five_Guys
> 
> Hey Oklahoma City, ur new Five Guys is NOW OPEN! Find us in the Rockwell NW Shopping Center at 6900 NW Expressway, Oklahoma City, OK 73132.
> 
> 2300 West Memorial Road = SW corner of Penn and Memorial.


They need to get the AC fixed. By all appearances this is a new store/new equipment so non-functioning AC really shouldn't be an issue. Was there today at 5:30 pm and it felt like it was nearly as hot inside the dining area as it was outside (100 degrees plus). Wouldn't even want to venture a guess what the temp was in the grill/kitchen area. Dining room sparcely populated with about 10 tables seated. Given that it was the start of the dinner rush, should have been much busier but easy to see why it wasn't. Wanted to give them a try but knew it wouldn't be fair to judge the food with the AC distraction. Mentioned it to a couple of employees that it was just too hot and I would try again. Met with indifference (I am sure they were hot too). Will try again when it cools off some.

----------


## Larry OKC

Somehow I got a voicemail message without getting the call first, but it was the franchiser responding to my AC concerns. From what I understood, while it is a completely new buildout of the space with new kitchen equipment etc and exposed ductwork, the AC units are the landlord's responsibility and they are designed to only cool the air 15 degrees below what the outside temp is. For the day in question, 105 outside = 90 inside. Too hot for me (this is probably what was going on with Dickey's BBQ too). They are trying to get the issue resolved. Until then we can only hope the cooler weather is on the way so it can be a comfortable 72 or so inside.

----------


## ddavidson8

*I love 5 guys*, but to say that it's a cheap place to eat is silly. $12 for a burger, fries and drink for 1?

----------


## Tritone

We had lunch at 5 Guys in Ft Worth (Sundance Square) last Saturday.  I found it a bit overpriced but it was a good bacon cheese burger.

----------


## Dustin

I was surprised how good they were for fast food.  I would still choose Tuckers, S&B, Big Eds, Bunnys, Irma's and Johnnies over them.  Too many good burger joints in the metro.

----------


## krisb

I like that they tell you where today's potatoes come from. Five Guys is really big on the east coast. It's nice to have them as an option.

----------


## metro

> Somehow I got a voicemail message without getting the call first, but it was the franchiser responding to my AC concerns. From what I understood, while it is a completely new buildout of the space with new kitchen equipment etc and exposed ductwork, the AC units are the landlord's responsibility and they are designed to only cool the air 15 degrees below what the outside temp is. For the day in question, 105 outside = 90 inside. Too hot for me (this is probably what was going on with Dickey's BBQ too). They are trying to get the issue resolved. Until then we can only hope the cooler weather is on the way so it can be a comfortable 72 or so inside.


I think that pretty much common sense AC the landlord is responsible for things like that in a strip center. Seem a little rough on them for something out of their control.

----------


## Larry OKC

*metro*: Not at all, that is why I am waiting to give them a try when they either get the issue resolved or it is less than 85 degrees outside so I can experience the food without the negative impression/distraction of the environment.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

Considering the brutal summers we always have, anyone that installs units that can only do 15 degrees below the outside temp is silly. Also, isn't that some kind of food safety issue?

----------


## wallbreaker

> Somehow I got a voicemail message without getting the call first, but it was the franchiser responding to my AC concerns. From what I understood, while it is a completely new buildout of the space with new kitchen equipment etc and exposed ductwork, the AC units are the landlord's responsibility and they are designed to only cool the air 15 degrees below what the outside temp is. For the day in question, 105 outside = 90 inside. Too hot for me (this is probably what was going on with Dickey's BBQ too). They are trying to get the issue resolved. Until then we can only hope the cooler weather is on the way so it can be a comfortable 72 or so inside.


I've got to think that's a mistatement of how AC works.  Yes, AC's typically cool the incoming air about 15 degrees.  However, they should be recirculating the inside air, and cooling it, so over time it drops.  House AC's work the same way, yet my house has remained in the mid 70's during all this 100+ temps.

----------


## jn1780

> I've got to think that's a mistatement of how AC works.  Yes, AC's typically cool the incoming air about 15 degrees.  However, they should be recirculating the inside air, and cooling it, so over time it drops.  House AC's work the same way, yet my house has remained in the mid 70's during all this 100+ temps.


Sounds more like the AC can't keep up in in 100+ temps because its either too small or needs charging. You have to also remember that the door is going to be constantly opened and closed at 5 guy burgers letting air out. Im sure 15 degrees cooler was just how well it was working on that particular hot day.

----------


## Larry OKC

went today during the rain and cooler temps...bacon cheeseburger was tasty but (small) fresh bun, cheesy but really couldnt taste the bacon (just added some crunch to it), tomatoes werent ripe (half green and hard). Skin-on fries were plentiful and good. Hot dogs were definitely over priced...asked how big a dog was it for the $3+ to $5+ price and was told, just a regular sized kosher hot dog. For that price I would expect at least a 1/4 pounder or a footlong. Didn't have chili for the dogs either so didn't try them. Value for the money just isn't there. 

Had the double patty bacon cheeseburger, fries and small softdrink and total was $12+. Similar tasting food (and more of it) at Big Eds for much less. Not saying I wouldn't go back if I am in the area, but not going to make a special trip for it either. Not when for the same amount there are much better value-for-the-money places out there.

----------


## rcjunkie

> went today during the rain and cooler temps...bacon cheeseburger was tasty but (small) fresh bun, cheesy but really couldnt taste the bacon (just added some crunch to it), tomatoes werent ripe (half green and hard). Skin-on fries were plentiful and good. Hot dogs were definitely over priced...asked how big a dog was it for the $3+ to $5+ price and was told, just a regular sized kosher hot dog. For that price I would expect at least a 1/4 pounder or a footlong. Didn't have chili for the dogs either so didn't try them. Value for the money just isn't there. 
> 
> Had the double patty bacon cheeseburger, fries and small softdrink and total was $12+. Similar tasting food (and more of it) at Big Eds for much less. Not saying I wouldn't go back if I am in the area, but not going to make a special trip for it either. Not when for the same amount there are much better *value-for-the-money places out there*.


Maybe so, but not everyone chooses quantity over quality.

----------


## kevinpate

> Maybe so, but not everyone chooses quantity over quality.


That's true.  There are any number of places with better quality food than 5G, and they all seem to be thriving quite nicely.  5G's biggest claim to fame appears to be a mass quantity of fries, with a reasonably acceptable burger on the side.

----------


## Easy180

> That's true.  There are any number of places with better quality food than 5G, and they all seem to be thriving quite nicely.  5G's biggest claim to fame appears to be a mass quantity of fries, with a reasonably acceptable burger on the side.


Just had another last night but their burgers are definitely above average...One of the better burgers in the metro

----------


## metro

> Just had another last night but their burgers are definitely above average...One of the better burgers in the metro


Agree one of my top 5.

Nics, Tuckers, RePUBlic, Meers, 5 Guys in no particular order, after Nics being #1.

----------


## Matt

> *I love 5 guys*, but to say that it's a cheap place to eat is silly. $12 for a burger, fries and drink for 1?


Nobody's saying they're cheap, but they're not as expensive as some like to make them out to be, either.  My dad and I ate at the one in Moore last week, and it was $14-something total.  The last time I went by myself I think it was $9-something.  Really not that bad.

----------


## Larry OKC

*Matt*: what did you get that only cost 2 for $14 and $9 for one?

*rcjunkie*: value for the money doesn't always mean quantity over quality either. In fact quality is what can make it a better value for the money. But in this case the quality wasn't sufficiently improved to justify the much higher price. IMO

----------


## Matt

> *Matt*: what did you get that only cost 2 for $14 and $9 for one?


Well let's see, Mr. Nosey Pants.

I believe I had a Little Cheeseburger, regular order of Cajun fries, and a small drink for $9.

My dad and I had two Little Cheeseburgers, split a regular order of Cajun fries, a small drink, and a water for $14.

----------


## Larry OKC

LOL..didn't mean to be nosy, just wondering because my bill for justme was over $12

----------


## TechArch

I ate there the other night in Norman and it was OK.  For me, my wife and the two boys, it was $30.  I wasn't too impressed with the burgers or the fries.  I will try it again, but next time I will know not to get the large fries to share.

----------


## Matt

Five Guys ‏@Five_Guys

Oklahoma City OK is home to the newest Five Guys! NOW OPEN at 2300 West Memorial Suite 160 Oklahoma City OK 73134.

----------


## Steve

Gotta be honest - I still don't get the hype on Five Guys. Went again to one on NW Expressway a couple weeks ago. It was just not that great.

----------


## bluedogok

> I've got to think that's a mistatement of how AC works.  Yes, AC's typically cool the incoming air about 15 degrees.  However, they should be recirculating the inside air, and cooling it, so over time it drops.  House AC's work the same way, yet my house has remained in the mid 70's during all this 100+ temps.


I believe newer mechanical codes have higher fresh air rate for commercial installations than residential does, much of it driven by airborne illnesses and spread of those like the Legionaires spread through a hotel system many years ago. Most developers (especially the strip mall variety) spec the absolute bare minimum required for everything, so it wouldn't surprise for the system not to be able to handle the heat, especially if the have a south or west exposure. The windows are probably the bare minimum as well, we had a hard time convincing some developer in Austin to use insulated windows or even coated single pane windows. Not much of an issue now with the newer energy codes coming onto effect (they already are in Austin and here in Colorado) because you will not pass with single pane windows anymore. It has required a tweaking of all building envelope materials.

----------


## Rover

> I've got to think that's a mistatement of how AC works.  Yes, AC's typically cool the incoming air about 15 degrees.  However, they should be recirculating the inside air, and cooling it, so over time it drops.  House AC's work the same way, yet my house has remained in the mid 70's during all this 100+ temps.


OKC design day in summer is 97 F.  The system should provide an inside temp of 72 F.  There will be heat gain in a restaurant with grilles, etc.  also, grille vents will pull much conditioned air out of the inside and evacuate it.  If there isn't an energy recovery unit, then the make up air from the outside must be conditioned. As well, load from windows, etc. are calculated.  And, people add much heat and humidity.  A good engineer or ac person knows how to calculate the load.  They also have to design for humidity removal.  Sounds like it may be an incompetent technician if they can only achieve 90 degrees on a 105 day.

----------


## Dustin

I went to the one on Memorial today and was really dissapointed.  The tables were messy, my burger was a little cold, and the fries were undercooked.  I've been to the one on NW Expressway a couple of times and LOVED IT!  The Memorial location is really close to where I live so I'll give them another chance.

----------


## progressiveboy

> I went to the one on Memorial today and was really dissapointed.  The tables were messy, my burger was a little cold, and the fries were undercooked.  I've been to the one on NW Expressway a couple of times and LOVED IT!  The Memorial location is really close to where I live so I'll give them another chance.


 Did you provide feedback to the management staff? I am sure they would like to know if it did not live up to your expectations. The only way management can change things if it is addressed so they are able to provide a resolution. Food is a very subjective thing, but if your burger was cold and fries undercooked, I am sure management would have been happy to make things right.

----------


## Dustin

> Did you provide feedback to the management staff? I am sure they would like to know if it did not live up to your expectations. The only way management can change things if it is addressed so they are able to provide a resolution. Food is a very subjective thing, but if your burger was cold and fries undercooked, I am sure management would have been happy to make things right.


I should have but I didn't.  They were pretty busy (probably why the tables were a little messy) and I just didn't feel like bothering with it.  This location just opened so I'm sure they are working out the kinks.

----------

